# Safe place to Download Music?



## Wheely34 (Nov 19, 2004)

I know kazaa and limewire make ur hardrive hate its life, but is there a program/website to download music that won't infect ur computer with viruses, adware, spyware, etc? Thanx.


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

Itunes, napster, yahoo music thingy, rapsody. Course you do pay to download.


----------



## Wheely34 (Nov 19, 2004)

Haha, well of course the ones you pay for are the safe ones. Its still worth it though, but I'm curious if there are any other free ones that are safe.


----------



## stecks (Feb 20, 2005)

sorry but i'm sure we dont' support the use of P2P progams


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Here's a few:

http://www.epitonic.com/

Here's a list:

http://mp3.about.com/od/freemusicdownloads/tp/freeandlegalmp3.htm


----------



## scottw3 (Nov 19, 2005)

www.allofmp3.com is a very good one. It is based out of Russia and doesn't have to comply with US copyright laws and therefor doesn't have to pay as much royalties to artists. You still pay for the songs, but it is something like $0.03 per megabyte. And yes, it is legal. Its been around for years.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

http://www.mercora.com/default2.asp


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

scottw3 said:


> www.allofmp3.com is a very good one. It is based out of Russia and* doesn't have to comply with US copyright laws* and therefor doesn't have to pay as much royalties to artists. You still pay for the songs, but it is something like $0.03 per megabyte. And yes, it is legal. Its been around for years.


Yeah... sure. They pay *NO* royalties to the artists. Just because some rogue site in Russia has operated for years does not make it legal. A quote from their site:

_Users are responsible for any usage and distribution of all materials received from AllOFMP3.com. This responsibility depends on the local legislation of each user's country of residence. AllOFMP3.com's Administration does not keep up with the laws of different countries and is not responsible the actions of non-Russian users._


----------



## scottw3 (Nov 19, 2005)

MysticEyes said:


> Yeah... sure. They pay *NO* royalties to the artists. Just because some rogue site in Russia has operated for years does not make it legal. A quote from their site:
> 
> _Users are responsible for any usage and distribution of all materials received from AllOFMP3.com. This responsibility depends on the local legislation of each user's country of residence. AllOFMP3.com's Administration does not keep up with the laws of different countries and is not responsible the actions of non-Russian users._


You are correct, they pay no royalties to the artists. They pay the ROM which governs things like this in russia, who then pays royalties to artists, both Russian and foreign. Sure, Dave Matthews isn't getting as much from allofmp3 as he is from itunes, but he does get royalties. I'm not a lawyer, so I don't pretend to know it all, but I believe the section from their site you posted is referring to distribution of music downloaded from their site. Considering the RIAA is sending out like 600 lawsuits a day, one might think that if there was a legal way of shutting the site down it would have happened.


----------

